# Samba read error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_RESET



## fcn (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

When trying to write files from Windows 7 to my FreeBSD server, I get the following error in the middle of the copy:

```
STATUS=daemon 'smbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connectionsread_fd_with_timeout failed for client 0.0.0.0 read error = NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_RESET
```

I tried Samba 3.6.24 and upgraded to 4.1.13. Same issue. I can't remember getting this error with previous 3.6 versions (I had 3.6.1 before)

Reading from the Samba shares is fine.

I am using FreeBSD 10. 

My smb4.conf is as follows:

```
[global]

  workgroup = MYGROUP
  server string = Samba Server
  server role = standalone server

hosts allow = 10.0.0., 10.8.0., 127.
allow insecure wide links = Yes
wide links = Yes

  log file = /usr/local/samba/var/log.%m

  max log size = 50
  passdb backend = tdbsam
  dns proxy = no


[homes]
  comment = Home Directories
  browseable = no
  writable = yes

[Main]
  path = /data/Main
  read only = No
  vfs objects  = zfsacl
  nfs4:mode  = special
  nfs4:acedup  = merge
  nfs4:chown  = yes
```

Main is on a ZFS array. Writing on the NON-ZFS or ZFS makes no difference.

Any idea or solution will be more than welcome.

Thanks


----------

